# Employement Termination (Unlimited Contract)



## SGHU (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi.

I have given my company notice of termination after working for 6 months on an unlimited term contract.

I have now received a final settlement account where they want to take "recruitment fees" out of my final pay check. These include Visit Visa Fees, Joining Air Ticket, Hotel Expenses on arrival, work visa fees, degree attestation and balance of medical insurance. (all pro rated over 12 or 24 months)

Article 116 of the UAE labour law states the employee is liable for any costs incurred by the employer as a consequence of the termination. 

Am I liable for any of the "recruitment costs"?

Thanks in advance


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

Why should you be liable there trying it on


----------



## SGHU (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, that's my thinking. I just want to get an idea before question it.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

It depends on what your contact says but in most companies the employee is liable for those expenses if he resigns before the end of the first year. 

What does your contract say?


----------



## SGHU (Jul 30, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> It depends on what your contact says but in most companies the employee is liable for those expenses if he resigns before the end of the first year.
> 
> What does your contract say?


There is no reference to what I am liable for on termination of contract, only a reference to the UAE labour law as below.

"This Employment Contract and the Employment shall be governed by and construed in accordance with the U.A.E. Federal Labour Law for the Private Sector (being Federal Law No.8 of 1980 as amended)."


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

SGHU said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have given my company notice of termination after working for 6 months on an unlimited term contract.
> 
> ...


Someone wrote to The National a couple days ago asking the same question re recruitment costs. Below is an excerpt:

_Authorities in the UAE have publicly stated on many occasions that *an employer cannot recover recruitment costs from an employee*. Ministerial order 52 of 1989, Article 6, makes it quite clear that anyone seeking a job cannot be charged a fee nor can an employer ask an employee to cover this expense, *even if they do leave sooner than expected*._


----------



## SGHU (Jul 30, 2013)

I have contact the Ministry of Labour and they confirmed that it is illegal to charge me for any such expences


----------

